# Dark Angels Questions?



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

This ones been bugging me for a bit and i was wondering if any of you guys could help me out. Why did the Dark Angels change the colour of their armour from black to dark green? Was it because of the Great Betrayal or the Heresy or something else completly?

And another thing, when did they start wearing robes? Was it practiced before the Heresy?


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

they changed their armour color after the Betrayal for what reason i don't know. as far as the robes I'm not sure.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

The Senoir Officers always wore the robes it dates back to the knightly order on calaban that lion el jonson joined and lead.
The black armour was indeed changed to green after the fall/ betrail by louthor and the ravenwing still ware black as a symbol of there hunt for the fallen (who also shold be in black).
Finaly the deathwing contunued to ware black until a unit on an indian tyle world painted there armour bone and held off a geensteeler infastion for a peroid. The renst of the deathwing then painted there armour bone-white and aplied feddors in memeory of that squad.
Hope this clears some things up (i used to run a pre herresy darkangles in black)


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay.... so why does all the HH artwork show the DA wearing their iconic green armour? Artist screw up on an epic scale? GW would NEVER do something like that. :grin:


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.:grin:
Iv been thinking about doing a Rogue Trader style Dark Angel model for a while loosly based on this picture.








Whould the dark Angels have been issued with Corvus Armor before the Betrayal?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Isn't it also kinda funny that they describe Cypher as wearing DA green armor under his robes?


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

FUZZTONE said:


> Thanks guys.:grin:
> Iv been thinking about doing a Rogue Trader style Dark Angel model for a while loosly based on this picture.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Micklez said:


> Your basing your army so they get shot??? :shok::laugh:


Nah, i thought about it tho :grin:

I think im only gonna do one bolter sargent in Dark Angles pre-betrayal colours. Kinda like a mini diorama. I need it to tell a story as they say, but it seems the DA fluff is quite a tangled web.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark Angels arent the only legion to change their armour colour after the heresy, Spacewolves went from mid grey to the light blue grey they wear today, so it wasnt necesarily anything to do with the betrayal and the fallen.

Was there ever any fluff given when the ultramarines swapped their yellow for gold, I kind of missed that one


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

dtq said:


> Was there ever any fluff given when the ultramarines swapped their yellow for gold, I kind of missed that one


They got more pompous as time went on and started making pretty shiny stuff instead of training how to fight :laugh::laugh:

Damn Smurfs :threaten:

It wasnt also the Loyalists that chainged their colours, some of the Heretics did as well (WE, TS, DG, LW/SoH/BL)


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

dtq said:


> Was there ever any fluff given when the ultramarines swapped their yellow for gold, I kind of missed that one


it can be yellow or gold for the 2nd company, and white or silver for the 1st. I guess its more bling. and looks better imho. iv also seen Imperial Fists painted in gold instead of yellow. 

The Dark Angels changing their colours to dark green because of the Betreyal seems a good enough reason to me.

But the Dark Angels were fired upon by the Fallen after returning from the Heresy, so for Cypher to wearing green either meens the dark angels changed their colours before/during the Herasy or he painted it green for his own reasons? 

Have GW messed up or am i missing a big part of the story here?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I was just think about it and it'd be pretty smart for Cypher and the rest of the fallen to repaint the armor to DA green. Nobody is gonna try and get into a DA business except another DA and if the happens their f***ed anyway. Plus any evil, chaosy acts would get blamed on the DA, which is probably a good thing in their book.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

FUZZTONE said:


> it can be yellow or gold for the 2nd company, and white or silver for the 1st. I guess its more bling. and looks better imho. iv also seen Imperial Fists painted in gold instead of yellow.
> 
> The Dark Angels changing their colours to dark green because of the Betreyal seems a good enough reason to me.
> 
> ...


It could be because of the betrayal that they painted up their armour to sever themselves from the past, but Space wolves also changed their colours around the same time. The 13th company were all in the dark grey pre heresy colours when they dissappeared off to the eye of terror, so at the very start of the heresy they were all still in dark grey, but Im unaware of any schisms betrayals etc that would have made the space wolves change their colours.

I would suggest that it was a decision made by the primarchs themselves given that the lion helm is in dark angels green, would the dark angels repaint a relic of their primarch like that? Would the "watchers" let them get their mits on the helmet long enough to deface it?

Is it possible that the colour change happened shortly before the heresy and the orders hadnt filtered through to home yet? Hence the lion helm being green and cyphers armour being green suggesting Cypher was with Lion El Johnson at the time the armour colour change happened?


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Heres an idea. Its just acured to me that the colour change cant have happened before or during the Heresy. Because in the rogue trader rule book, the Emporer as already been sat on the Golden Thrown for more than a hundred centurys and all examples of the Dark Angels in that book have black armour. 

But that would also disprove the Betreyal as the course of the colour change because it would have happened strait after the Heresy. Im sure GW have changed things around since they first released the game way back so im gonna have to buy the Dark Angels Codex coz its bugging me now.


----------

